# Oakes



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I was wondering if some of you could tell me if there is plenty of water around Oakes, ND or is it dry? I went there for pheasant hunting maybe 7 years ago and it was wet and saw alot of ducks so i was looking for some input if theres plenty of water? I will be going to Forbes, ND and hunt pheasants at my sister in laws farm and was thinking about making a 2 morning hunt or something in Oakes. I know its not the best part of state for ducks but I could shoot quite a few in the area. thanks.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I live 40 miles east of Oakes, and we have gotten almost 40 inches of rain since June of this year. Im sure they are about as wet as we are.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is pretty wet here but I think it will be good throughout central and eastern North Dakota from Canada to the South Dakota border. All of these areas have had plenty of moisture throughout the summer.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Also heard that there might have been a pretty good hail storm on the grain fields up by Bottineau so that can always make for some good field hunting opportunities. Late harvest up there leads me to believe that the hunting should be pretty good up in the north country if the birds will come down early and cooperate but it seems like ages since that has happened!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I know you are wet, curty but 40 inches since June? What are you guys turning into a tropical graden of eden? Maybe fourty since April but not since June!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Quack, Just wondering why Oakes? If your going to be around Forbes why not hunt west of there in the Cotau Hills? Some of the best waterfowl hunting in the state.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

G/O- I just thought of Oakes because I went there years back and saw some ducks and there were no pheasants but my sister in laws dad said they got alot of rain this year and some crops were not harvested and assumed that there would be some good duck numbers around Oakes but thanks for the tip on west of Forbes, how far is Cotau Hills? Thanks for the info.

pm sent.


----------



## pullthetrigger29 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have hunted in oakes for near 5 years around mid october, and i have been wondering what the water conditions are like. I found some of the replies to this posting very helpfull. Hope you all have a good hunting year!  Thanks :sniper: GO GET EM!


----------



## Killdeer (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Quackkills,

My group hunts around that area...we've been there for about 2.5 years now (hunted a spring snow goose season there)

The farmer we're friends with called the other day to let us know that all the potholes that were dry last year have water this year,,plus surrounding vegetation.

Which means there will be plenty of spots to hunt...however...the duck numbers are good but not like other areas, I 'm guessing the added habitat will just spread them out...so be ready to do some serious driving (probably west).

When are you going exactly?
We will be up there for the non-resdient opener


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

A friend of mine hunts the Oakes area for Pheasants says lots of birds few hunters. I guess ducks might be ok


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Well your friend is dead wrong because there isn't a pheasant in Dickey county and all the land is posted. We probably get as much hunting pressure as anywhere in North Dakota.


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

I'll second the lots of hunting pressure statement!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Killdeer- sounds like you will do good this year around Oakes. I dont think I am going around Oakes if I am staying around Forbes at my sister in laws farm.. Probably hunt around the hills or hunt on some land a guy from here (in town) that I met at my moms work, his wife's families have land in Mott and Gackle and said I could hunt their property so I'm not sure where Ill be heading for ducks. But I am going to be in Forbes area from Oct 19-23. Good Luck!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice try guys .


----------

